# [SOLVED] High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?



## RyanJT (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, I just registered on this forum to hopefully get some help after 5 months of asking questions on multiple other forums, and calling my ISP at least 20 times. 

So here is the situation, whenever I run an online test like ICSI Netalyzr or Ping Test I get the result of having really high Packet Loss (usally 95-97%) but when I do tracert/ping test's in CMD prompt I get absolutely no issues what so ever. I have been trying to answer this question of mine for ever! I finally decided to change ISP's but there is no guarantee it will work better so I would like to know what the cause is. I am a pretty serious PC gamer and for the past 5 months I haven't been able to connect to any online game other than WoW/Diablo 3 without timing out (BF3, DayZ, Arma:II, APB:R, ect..) so basically I can't connect to any shooter games. This is on a wired and a wireless connection and this problem persist's on 2 of my desktops and all 4 of my laptops. I will post some test's I have run so you guys can examine them, hopefully better than I can.

Ping test:








ICSI Netalyzer: 
Speed test: 
CMD Prompt Ping to Google:









(I know my IP is shown so I hope you guys don't take it and DDoS it or do something to it, that would be superb.)

My location: ON, Canada
ISP: Xplornet Communications
Type: Fixed Wireless, switching to DSL but not sure how much better it will be since I live in a really rural area.
Period of time: I have had this issue since the beginning of January, but I have had Xplornet Communications since 2008 with high ping issues every now and then but that is expected.

As one more note, I would like to say that if I am downloading something my packet loss on Ping Test will normally go down to around 80% which I find weird. 

I hope you guys can notice something I overlooked or didn't know to look for.
Oh also, I have bypasses my router and connected to my modem with no difference, and I have replaced the wiring from my modem to my computer/router with no difference either.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

I can see the problem for you being a serious gamer it is in the speedtest results you have 1.09Mbps download and a mere 0.32Mbps for upload that is where the packet loss is coming from there is not enough bandwidth for playing such high graphic and bandwidth demanding games.

The resolution for you is to subscribe to a higher bandwidth subscription from your ISP that is what you need to do.

I can remove your IP details for you if you are concerned please let me know.


----------



## RyanJT (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF,
> 
> I can see the problem for you being a serious gamer it is in the speedtest results you have 1.09Mbps download and a mere 0.32Mbps for upload that is where the packet loss is coming from there is not enough bandwidth for playing such high graphic and bandwidth demanding games.
> 
> ...


If you could remove the IP details that would be great since you never know who will see it and what they will do. I am in the middle of a "snow storm" right now so my DL is normally 6.5mbps where my UP is normally 1mbps.

I just called my ISP and they said I am on a 3g service and their 4g service might fix the issue but the problem is that I am on an unlimited plan right now where the 4g is a 20GB cap and my usage normally exceeds 100GB's. So I don't know what to do.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*

I have removed your IP details for you.

4G is faster than 3G but you still may not get the bandwidth needed i have no experience of 4G so cannot comment on the speeds over 3G.

For high end gaming i suggest a broadband high bandwidth connection in preference to using 4G.

For gaming 10Mbps download as a minimum and upload 5Mbps.

If others on the network are playing high end gaming or streaming using skype or simlar apps then a higher bandwidth will be needed above the minimum.


----------



## RyanJT (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*



TheCyberMan said:


> I have removed your IP details for you.
> 
> 4G is faster than 3G but you still may not get the bandwidth needed i have no experience of 4G so cannot comment on the speeds over 3G.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I don't have the ideal speeds to be gaming but this all worked before January. I live in the Country and we can't get anything faster than 6mbps so I am kind of stuck with this. :|


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*

Is the subscription from your ISP is for 6Mbps then you are certainly not getting those speeds if that is what you are paying for.

Also yes you will be stuck with that if there are no packages that are of a higher subscription from them or rivals.

if it all worked before then something has changed since January now the speedtest shows there is little bandwidth from either download or upload, if you are not getting the bandwidth you should be then the ISP is the only one who can sort that out.

Have you had any new equipment modem or routers or have you installed anything on your computer affected that may coincide with the issue?


----------



## RyanJT (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*

I appreciate all the help that you have tried to give me Cyber but I think I figured out the issue. My ISP refused to cooperate after numerous call's and I switched for 5/1 mbps with Xplornet Fixed Wireless and changed to 6/1 mbps Teksavvy Solution's DSL internet. The problem instantly disappeared and I am exceptionally happy. If I could I would hug every single Teksavvy employee for meeting and exceeding my expectations. All online gaming is now flawless and that's all I could ever ask for. I have no doubt in my mind that Xplornet was the issue and I am glad I switched. Thanks again for the help, so this issue can be marked as solved!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: High Packet Loss but Low Ping/Jitter ?*

Hi RyanJT thanks for the update so the issue was with the ISP glad to hear it is now resolved.

You are welcome and I will mark the thread as solved.


----------

